# Division Snow Manager



## SnowCzar (Jun 25, 2009)

Brickman
Position Summary

Responsible for leading all Regional Teams in the area of Snow and Ice Management; train all levels responsible for selling new snow removal work and snow renewals; lead training of production personnel on safety management; negotiate and procure all ice melt products; prospect and procure new subcontractors while negotiating rates and terms. Work with Regional Managers to achieve profit goals for the company while consistently improving market share.

Essential Duties & Responsibilities:

1)Training and Sales Support 
•Develop training modules for estimating and pricing
•Support Branches during sales process of largest snow 
removal opportunities
•Work with DM to establish annual rate adjustments
•Support BDA's in canvassing for new sales opportunities

2)Financial and Accounting Related Responsibility 
•Work with DM and RM's to develop annual penetration rates
•Work with RM's and Controller's to track branch performance accurately 
to maximize GM%
•Supports RM's to ensure all contracts are executed correctly
•Ensure that subcontractor rates are consistent from branch to branch

3)Employee and Safety Management Training 
•Work with DA's to establish a safety program specific to snow 
removal operations
•Monitor branch safety record and implement methods to improve 
safe snow removal practices
•Implement and enforce policies and procedures as issued by 
management

4)Subcontractor Procurement 
•Interview subcontractor's , review credentials and establish rates
•Work with subcontractor's to determine capacity and service areas
•Take the lead in signing up subcontractor's to Brickman Terms and Conditions
•Work with RM's to place subcontractor's in appropriate branches
•Establish policy and procedure training program to include: job specifics, time sheets, billing, and safety

5)Ice Melt Procurement
•Interview supplier's, review capacities and negotiate purchase price
•Work with RM's to determine seasonal inventory of bulk and bagged product
•Collaborate with other "Snow" Divisions to ensure that we are leveraging our purchasing power
•Explore innovative solutions for procurement, storage and transporting product

Qualification Requirements:

EDUCATION:
2 or 4 year Business related degree; 2 or 4 year general degree with coursework in the landscape field or certification by a landscape association; or equivalent industry experience, with or without degree

EXPERIENCE:
Minimum of 5 years supervisory experience in the snow and ice management arena

PERFORMANCE SKILLS:
Must be able to:
Manage multiple projects, deadlines and demands
Resolve problems while keeping in mind the best interests of the company, client and employees 
Make decisions, including unpopular ones, in the best interest of the company
Communicate clearly, comfortably, and effectively with clients, team members, and management
Prioritize and plan work to maximize efficiency
Work with numbers accurately
Complete paperwork accurately and timely
Do any of the following for an extended period:
Sit at a desk 
Work on a computer 
Drive 
Walk

TECHNICAL SKILLS:
Able to drive all company vehicles
Proficient in various computer programs, including Excel, Word, Estimating, and Job Cost systems

KNOWLEDGE SKILLS:
Good knowledge of plant material, diseases, insect, chemical, spray, irrigation
Good working knowledge of math and business formulas, including gross margin
Understanding of P & L statements

ABILITIES:
Management Ethical
Leadership Judgment
Motivational Time Management
Detailed Multi-tasking
Reasoning

Send Resume:
Whitney Hatchett
[email protected]
410-992-0943 - Fax


----------

